# lure fishing in Florida



## Casted-Away (Jan 7, 2003)

i am looking foward to doing some fishing in florida and i have never used any type of lure in those waters. i will be fishing for tuna, some barracuda, and tarpon. what typer of lures should i use to catch those type of fish?


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

http://www.floridasportsman.com/story/0112s.html http://www.lureman.com/ http://www.pierandsurf.com/cgi-bin/ultbb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=ge t_topic&f=9&t=000149 http://www.cwcomkw.com/test/tarpon.htm

Where in Florida are you fishing.From shore or boat. Lots of options?

T<----->Lines
Kozlow


----------

